# Safety in Cebu



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am beginning to settle down with my Filipina wife in Cebu. We live in a nice, protected sub-division. I feel confident to go alone, by bicycle or car, to local shops outside the subdivision but my wife will have none of it saying 'it is too dangerous'. She thinks there is a high chance of me getting mugged or even kidknapped since I am white European. Is she being too anxious? Too cautious? Yes, I have seen the news items on Philippine TV but, let's face it, murders, muggings etc occur eveywhere in the world.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

My misses is exactly the same with me. Even when I tell her I patrolled the streets of Belfast and Basra yet you won't let me walk alone during the day! However if I take my 15 year old niece with me I'm ok! I mean, what is she going to be able to do if I get jumped? Lol


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that you would be alright in Cebu as long as you use some common street sense.

I would just figure out what neighborhoods to avoid.

I think that most kidnappings result from bad business deals and when your vehicle is worth more than you.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't like it when people over react, but it sounds like your wife is being protective of you and cautious too. I think that's a good thing, within reason. Your sub-division probably has security guards at the gates and roaming the streets.............try to get to know them a little and they might feel more appreciated that you even talked with them. Make sure your wife is with you so she can also see who you are talking with. The security guards might even feel honored watching out for you, so don't worry if they follow you around sometimes.
I lived in a nice sub-division in Lapu-Lapu, and that's what I found out there, especially since I like to walk and jog...........they seemed quite friendy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Worried spouse*



twohybrid1 said:


> I am beginning to settle down with my Filipina wife in Cebu. We live in a nice, protected sub-division. I feel confident to go alone, by bicycle or car, to local shops outside the subdivision but my wife will have none of it saying 'it is too dangerous'. She thinks there is a high chance of me getting mugged or even kidknapped since I am white European. Is she being too anxious? Too cautious? Yes, I have seen the news items on Philippine TV but, let's face it, murders, muggings etc occur eveywhere in the world.


My wife to used to worry, she still worries but I need some time alone every now and then, I like to shop, search for items or window shop at hardware stores or computer shops, if I take her she'll start to complain so it's nice get out every now and then with no interference. 

I get some strange looks or odd questions such as who are you with or where's your escort....lol, hey my training wheels are off, actually I never used them and I don't need any family tag along, drag along when I'm out and about, well except for my 3 year old grandson, I don't mind taking him with me.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think that Cebu City is generally a pretty safe town for its size, and I doubt that you'll have any trouble as long as you avoid certain areas at night. The area around Osmena Circle can have a lot pick pockets in the day. The same goes area around Fort San Pedro, and Magellan's Cross. Of course I wouldn't recommend going to these areas by yourself after dark, unless you have to, and that pretty much goes for the entire area between Fort San Pedro all the way up to Osmena Circle. if you feel like going to a downtown girlie bar, make sure you bring at least one of your male in-laws with you. The next town over is Mandaue, and they got some areas over there where you probably shouldn't go alone. I do it once in a while when I need to get something for my car, but you need to scope out the area before you park and get out of your car. There is a street in Mandaue called M.C. Briones Street, and the area between the San Miguel factory and UN Ave can be a little dicey. I've never had any real problems down there, but they got a lot of beggars, and there a lot young guys sitting on the pedestrian over crossings looking for trouble. However, if you told me that I had to make a choice between walking down M.C. Briones Street, or Telegraph Ave. in Oakland, California, I'd take M.C. Briones Street any day of the week. I think that Cebu is safe so long as you use common sense.


----------



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for that. How about the Talisay Area (Tabunok down to Kimba) - do you know this area? It seems relatively safe but my wife worries.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

DannyRDG said:


> However if I take my 15 year old niece with me I'm ok! I mean, what is she going to be able to do if I get jumped? Lol


I hate if they ever walk with me cuz everyone thinks the nieces are my girlfriends! lol


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I pass through Talisay once in a while when I'm going to someplace else , so I'm not really that familiar with it. I know that there is one small area of Talisay near the shoreline that looks kinda dicey. You can see it from the Cebu South Coastal Road as you're passing through town, but I think that rest of Talisay is relatively safe. I haven't heard anything bad about the areas around Tabunok and Kimba, but then I live a few miles away in Lapu Lapu City. My guess is that you'll probably be alright during the day, but I don't know about after dark. Just curious, do you see many foreigners walking around the area, when you're passing by in your a car? 

My advice is, just don't carry much money when you go out alone, don't bring any expensive items that might attract attention, (jewelry, cameras, or smart-phones) and don't take shortcuts along any of the narrow side roads to get from one area to another. I used to walk around downtown Cebu with a partially consumed glass bottle of Coke in my hand. I always thought that the bottle could turn into a nice club if need be, and I think that the people watching me understood that to. If you're walking in a downtown area always watch your reflection in the glass store fronts for people behind you. Of course there will always be people, but most robberies are carried out by a group of boys in their late teens, as they tend to be brave in numbers. My father-in-law told me that it is a good idea to carry a handful of coins in your pocket at all times. If you're stopped by such a group you can tell them this is all I have, and throw the coins in the gutter. If they see enough money on the ground they might be distracted enough for you to escape.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> If you're walking in a downtown area always watch your reflection in the glass store fronts for people behind you. Of course there will always be people, but most robberies are carried out by a group of boys in their late teens, as they tend to be brave in numbers. My father-in-law told me that it is a good idea to carry a handful of coins in your pocket at all times. If you're stopped by such a group you can tell them this is all I have, and throw the coins in the gutter. If they see enough money on the ground they might be distracted enough for you to escape.


Maxx, I've lived here in the islands for some years now and that idea of watching your own reflection in any available windows for people behind you is the best idea I have heard so far. That really makes good sense seeing that we don't have eyes in the backs of our heads.. That could really give you an idea of what is there and how anyone that is there is behaving or moving.
Also, that idea of the change in the pocket is great!!
Thanks for posting...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Fully agree with Maxx62. It's been a few years since I spent time in Cebu, but I was comfortable most everywhere from Cebu/MacTan up to Sogod Resort area. Went all over with and without my Lady. At times I did feel a bit uncomfortable in the Magellan's Cross area and in crowds, but that just seems to increase your awareness of your surroundings. I feel that there is so much unwarranted concern about safety. There are places in every city in the world where you should not go.

Fred


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Being cautious and aware of your surroundings is absolutely the best advice anyone can give you. Because of my affiliation with a world wide nonprofit organization...our team could be found in any number of locations anywhere around the world and we have been in some really shady areas...BUT the best advice I ever received and I share it with all of our team members is exactly as Jet Lag and Maxx62 have mentioned...DON'T walk around in your own little world...or in a daze...be aware of your surroundings and that can be some of the best help you can get.

The bad guys like the element of surprise but if you see them and make eye contact with them and are looking around and being observant...it can make all the difference in being safe!

HOWEVER...don't look around nervously! If they think you are nervous or scared or concerned for your safety...they will pounce like wild dogs on their prey!

I have walked in some really dark back alleys where I should not have been but I walked around like I owned the place and attitude can make a big difference...

Don't be nervous or scared but be observant and aware of your surroundings and you will probably never experience any of these threats.

Even the US Government highly suggests that US citizens should avoid parts of Mindanao but I have been every where from Cagayan de Oro to Davao and back and I have not been kidnapped yet or help for ransom...and I was alone taking photographs...riding my bicycle...and hiking without incident.

I think most of these issues stem from opportunity...don't give them any easy prey to attack and they will likely avoid observant foreigners...and you can always carry a nice heavy coke bottle as well...hahaha...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

My wife is exactly the same as all the other Filipina spouses mentioned here. I know how to get just about anywhere here in General Trias, and in most cases, I would feel fairly safe, if I were to go out alone, however, my wife doesn't agree with that at all. There are certain parts of Gen. Trias that even she won't go do and you can bet I won't go there either, even with her by my side. Our regular tricycle driver won't even take me anywhere, even if I ask him to without Nila being with me. Only twice did I ever go out without Nila and that was with friends who were with me. Boy did Nila get upset, she read me the riot act. It was just a simple thing that we did, the first time I really didn't like going out because I felt guilty because Nila wasn't with us. The first time, I was with a Dutch ExPat and our neighbor who was a Filipino. We went to a night club. When I got home, I got the Drill Sergeant treatment. The second time I went out, and it was just into the next barangay, I went with our friends who is a Canadian ExPat, his wife and little girl. We were away for less than an hour and still I got a good chewing for it. In fact, right now, our driver won't leave the subdivision without Nila with me. No exceptions. 

I am sure that there are safe places where one could go in Cebu City bit still, it is a better choice to just have your wife/girl friend go with out, it will keep any anxiety at a bare minimum.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Just got to ask:
> 
> Is her concern for your safety or for the fact that there are other Filipina women out there looking for a western man.
> 
> Filipina women can be very jealous and unsecure.


Insecurity seems to be a big factor with Filipina women. Bringing a child into the relationship is very high on their list of priorities, one to cement the relationship and two to stop the family and neighbours from suggesting there is something wrong with the relationship.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Reminder everyone, this thread is on the Safety in Cebu. Lets keep the posts here within the confines of that heading or start a new thread...*


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

nice to hear posts and stories from a foreigners perspective, have not been able to walk the cebu streets in a while as i have been home only twice since last 2008 .


----------

